# Dischidia Astephana



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

I am wondering if anyone can give me recommendations of what ideal growing conditions are for this plant. It is currently in a viv that has about 60-80% humidity and it has a 6500k 96watt, 24" quad tube power compact light over it. So it is getting quite a bit of light on it. I cannot find much online about what conditions it likes. I saw they like to stay dry and get misted maybe 1-2x a day. They also like partial shade and only about 50% humidity. If someone could help out it'd be wonderful. Thanks, Mike


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

PDFanatic said:


> I am wondering if anyone can give me recommendations of what ideal growing conditions are for this plant. It is currently in a viv that has about 60-80% humidity and it has a 6500k 96watt, 24" quad tube power compact light over it. So it is getting quite a bit of light on it. I cannot find much online about what conditions it likes. I saw they like to stay dry and get misted maybe 1-2x a day. They also like partial shade and only about 50% humidity. If someone could help out it'd be wonderful. Thanks, Mike


PM. Frogtofall (Antone) he will probably know


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

D. astephana likes good light which brings out some most attractive red colours in its foliage, as well as adequate moisture and being a high altitude tropical species it needs mild temperatures.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

This is all I've found online lol


----------



## penfold (Nov 20, 2010)

I pm'ed you some of this, but I'll repeat it for others, and I'm including a couple pics as well.

I have 3 separate plants/cuttings, but only one is growing well. It's mounted on a section of log. I think the reason it has done well is because instead of hanging, the log is standing on end. This causes some water to pool at the base of the log which has caused some mosses and ferns to grow there. There are lots of D. astephana roots in this damp, mossy area, so it seems to appreciate the moisture. On the other hand, I've lost pieces of this plant on consistently damp mounts before. It seems like the root system appreciates moisture that lasts for several hours while the vines reach out for areas that usually dry in minutes. Aside from that, I just give it pretty bright sunlight which causes it to turn dark purple. Temperature is 60-90F in the greenhouse, depending on season and time of day.

The white roots on the left here are all from Dischidia astephana.


The vines themselves seem to require drier conditions, and don't mind growing on bare wood, provided the roots have access to moisture.


----------



## penfold (Nov 20, 2010)

You can also see how the vine at the bottom grows out away from the damp moss in the first pic. The vines don't like that much moisture, but the roots do.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

LIke I told PDFanatic in PM, this species grows in the montane regions of peninsular Malaysia where it grows in full sun in cool, humid air.

I grow the plant here in hot Florida way on the north end of the greenhouse where the wet pads are to give it the coolest, most humid air possible. I do let the plants dry a bit between water b/c like all Dischidia, they are epiphytes and do not tolerate constant moisture very well at all.

This is a specimen that I put together about a month ago. I feed these plants regularly so they don't have the beautiful intense purple like penfold has shown.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Antone, what do you feed with? I have Dyna gro liquid grow...7-9-5 or I have bloom as well which is 3-12-6? Which is best?


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

Gorgeous plant

Sent from my HUAWEI G510-0200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Any dilute orchid fertilizer is fine.


----------



## Evan Keller (Dec 4, 2008)

Unless the plant is some type of variegated or colored leaf variety I would think that the red color is actually a stress response associated with too much light exposure i.e. Xanthophyll cycle. I am not sure about this plant specifically since I have not studied or kept it, but I know this is a very typical response to too much light.


----------



## penfold (Nov 20, 2010)

Frogtofall said:


> LIke I told PDFanatic in PM, this species grows in the montane regions of peninsular Malaysia where it grows in full sun in cool, humid air.
> 
> I grow the plant here in hot Florida way on the north end of the greenhouse where the wet pads are to give it the coolest, most humid air possible.


Come to think of it, mine did seem to grow better this winter than it did last summer. During the summer, the greenhouse can easily get into the mid to upper 80's and somewhat dry due to all the venting, while during the winter, it's consistently 60-75 and humid. I had assumed its native locale would be quite hot, but didn't realize it came from montane regions. I guess that explains it.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Evan Keller said:


> Unless the plant is some type of variegated or colored leaf variety I would think that the red color is actually a stress response associated with too much light exposure i.e. Xanthophyll cycle. I am not sure about this plant specifically since I have not studied or kept it, but I know this is a very typical response to too much light.


Yes, it is due to "stress" (high light, little nitrogen, cool temps). This is why fertilizer and lower light typical greens them up.



penfold said:


> Come to think of it, mine did seem to grow better this winter than it did last summer. During the summer, the greenhouse can easily get into the mid to upper 80's and somewhat dry due to all the venting, while during the winter, it's consistently 60-75 and humid. I had assumed its native locale would be quite hot, but didn't realize it came from montane regions. I guess that explains it.


Yup, winter temps definitely make for better growing. I'll have to post a few photos of some of my old specimens to demonstrate that.


----------



## penfold (Nov 20, 2010)

Evan Keller said:


> Unless the plant is some type of variegated or colored leaf variety I would think that the red color is actually a stress response associated with too much light exposure i.e. Xanthophyll cycle. I am not sure about this plant specifically since I have not studied or kept it, but I know this is a very typical response to too much light.


They grow in full Malaysian sun in the wild. Mine is nearly always dark purple, and grows consistently without dropping leaves, so the light level doesn't seem to be harmful. Dischidia hirsuta is another one that can consistently maintain an intense red coloration without any apparent loss of health.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

What winter temps are we talking? I currently have it in my viv under an air output fan but I got nervous and pointed another fan blowing air on it to dry the leaves after misting. Temps range from 68° at night to 76° during the day. These seem to be ideal growing conditions. Well from what I gather anyway. I am in the hospital but when I get home in a bit I'll take pics. Thanks guys! Mike


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

I do have it under a 6500k double bright 4th gen beamswork led fixture!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Features:

Dimensions - 47.50” x 7.50” x 1.25”Brackets add 0.65" in heightIncludes 180 LEDs7400 LumenSuper energy efficient 0.50 watt LEDs180x 6500K LEDsUses 80 wattsSlim and contemporary light design2 mode on / off function for day and night useMode 1 turns on all LEDsMode 2 turns on 32x LEDsPre-wired for optional timer moduleTimer module is not includedExtendable bracket - 48"-52" (120 cm - 130 cm) max extendNon-corrosive powder coated aluminum housingOptional timer module add $22.00Optional cooling fan add $25.95Optional hanging kit add $17.50Splash guard110V - 220V
Here are the light specs...


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

So its 7400 lumen, 6500k...I can turn the LEDs down from 180-32 of them on at once which really reduces brightness.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Any idea how these would hold up to lower humidity as a house plant?


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm assuming since they are epiphytes they would need a bit more humidity to stay alive. Thanks, Mike


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

PDFanatic said:


> So its 7400 lumen, 6500k...I can turn the LEDs down from 180-32 of them on at once which really reduces brightness.


7400 lumen?? That is INTENSE light. Would love to know where you got it. I'd like to see a picture of its shining light as well.



NathanB said:


> Any idea how these would hold up to lower humidity as a house plant?


I wouldn't think it would do that great indoors unless you had it in like an Orchidarium or something like that.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

So that is the beast Antone!! 48", 6500k and 7400 lumen!!


----------



## IndustrialDreamz (Jul 15, 2013)

Where did you get that light fixture and how much!! Its beautiful!!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Haha I did get it off eBay! You guys are gonna be mad lol! I paid 71.00 for it brand new!! It was a STEAL!!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Wanted to show an old specimen to give another example of how colorful this plant can become. Not as nice as Penfold's plant but its not bad. This is a great species. The other plant is Dischidia hirsuta 'Red Leaf'.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

So this can be purchased where...? ;-)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Good luck its a bit hard to find but not impossible.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Join tropifloras vipp, it will show up some time.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

There are astephana available on eBay right now. Good luck guys!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Not to be condescending but those are junk. Just wait until I get my stock going. It won't be long now!


----------



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

I can tell those came from the same stock as what I got recently, and yes those stank. In fact, one of those looks completely dead.


----------



## penfold (Nov 20, 2010)

I saw those before and thought the same thing. They look like fresh imports that barely survived the first trip (assuming they're still alive), and now he's immediately shipping them again? Seems pretty shady.


----------



## santoury (May 3, 2011)

Guys - don't shoot the messenger. I am the one who is/was selling those on Ebay.

Yes, they are fresh imports - these particular ones got slammed with being left out in the hot sun before coming over here. (I'm selling them under commission.) 

I am already expecting healthy replacements. I know they look lousy - Which is why I showed photos of the exact plants, instead of trying to pass them on with a "pretty" picture. THAT would be shady. 

Please remember the distinction between a honest, up-front seller, with a fantastic reputation (me,) and a seller who puts up a picture of a healthy plant off of Google, and then sending crap. 

Thanks!


----------



## Dartkart21 (Feb 18, 2014)

Very cool plant!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

santoury said:


> Guys - don't shoot the messenger. I am the one who is/was selling those on Ebay.
> 
> Yes, they are fresh imports - these particular ones got slammed with being left out in the hot sun before coming over here. (I'm selling them under commission.)
> 
> ...


In MY opinion (strictly mine, don't want any confusion here) you shouldn't even put up plants for sale that look like that. All that does from a customer's point of view is tell them either A, you don't know what you're doing or B, you're trying to trick someone (which we know you aren't). None of those plants (in my opinion) you showed pictures of are worth purchasing let alone listing for sale even though you aren't actually selling those plants. Chances are, someone isn't gonna read your description and just look at those awful photos. 

If it were me, I'd list the new plants if they come in nice and healthy AFTER you've kept them for a good few weeks and grown them a bit to make sure you send plants that you know are good rather than passing on freshly imported plants.

Again, this is my personal opinion. I've got just a weeeeee bit of experience growing this plant as well as a handful of other highland Dischidia species.


----------



## santoury (May 3, 2011)

Thank you very much for your valuable, and insightful opinion - I appreciate it. 
As a plant business - I always listen to my customers, and others who are in contact with me (such as here) - and always try new things, and figuring out the best approach for certain things - thank you! 
Agreed - I'll be taking those down now, and putting up the new ones once they are here, and established. 
Thanks!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

santoury said:


> Thank you very much for your valuable, and insightful opinion - I appreciate it.
> As a plant business - I always listen to my customers, and others who are in contact with me (such as here) - and always try new things, and figuring out the best approach for certain things - thank you!
> Agreed - I'll be taking those down now, and putting up the new ones once they are here, and established.
> Thanks!


I'm glad you didn't get offended (bc I was definitely not trying to be offensive) and that I could help.


----------



## santoury (May 3, 2011)

No - not at all - Much appreciated!


----------



## wickerstone (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice plant! A lot of my dischidias died this winter. I lost power for several days two days before Christmas and living in Maine...well, you know what happened, so I am in the market for more dischidias. 

Antone~Ted Green called me and said that you are back in Florida. Also, on this thread you said that you will be selling soon. Is that true? If possible can you send a shout on what you will have available for dischidias? Thanks!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Yup. We have plenty of cuttings and plants for sale. Just shoot an email to Tropiflora. Don't forget that the sponsors here also grow some species.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Frogtofall said:


> Yup. We have plenty of cuttings and plants for sale. Just shoot an email to Tropiflora. Don't forget that the sponsors here also grow some species.


Email sent


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

wickerstone said:


> Nice plant! A lot of my dischidias died this winter. I lost power for several days two days before Christmas and living in Maine...well, you know what happened, so I am in the market for more dischidias.
> 
> Antone~Ted Green called me and said that you are back in Florida. Also, on this thread you said that you will be selling soon. Is that true? If possible can you send a shout on what you will have available for dischidias? Thanks!





PDFanatic said:


> Email sent



Sorry Michael. I should have quoted wickerstone in my response. I was referring to the fact that we have many species of Dischidia available as cuttings. Right now, that does *not* include D. astephana.


----------



## wickerstone (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks, Antone. I will be placing an order by the end of the week. Hopefully, the D. kutcinensis will still be available, since I see there is only 5 left. Fingers crossed. You said other people here are selling dischidias as well. Can you point me in their direction? Thanks a million!


----------

